

Crash course on the CSS line-height property - ezl
http://thenextweb.com/dd/2012/10/14/refine-your-web-type-with-this-crash-course-on-the-css-line-height-property/

======
munger
A nice slide deck that goes in-depth.

The gist of it is using number values (not percent or em or px) is generally
the best all around solution to scaling line-height with differing font sizes
proportionally, and it suggests tweaks for issues with this like
subscript/superscript and IE 6 inline images.

So... use number values. And if you care why it is best or why workarounds for
superscript are necessary, check out the (99 slide!) slide deck.

